# Does anyone here have experience using molten sulfur to bond knife to handle?



## mikaloyd (Jun 21, 2022)

I have an elderly German knife hat has been in three pieces for about 15 years . It originally was assembled using sufur as a cement between the blade's rat tail tang and a hollow center in the metal handle. . I dont really want to cheat and use epoxy instead of sulfur.especially in this knife But I have only read about how people heating highly flammable sulfur until its red hot and molten then attempting to carefully pour sulfur onto the handle (which apparently can erupt like a volcano if there is any moisture or trapped gas under the sulfur) and then simultaneously fumble around trying to align the bolster with the angry sulfur pit in the handle while stabbing the blades tang through the bolster and into the sulfur. Then making sure none of the pieces moves until the sulfur has set. I may be getting softer as I get older but somehow that does not sound 100% safe for a solo novice to try without first asking for some advice and tips from more experienced folks\t. Which is probably the main reason that knife hasnt been repaired yet. So, has anybody here done this ancient knife maker's ritual before. I am very open to instruction and safety advice


----------



## Boynutman (Jun 22, 2022)

Try hot melt glue as a safe and non-permanent alternative?








A few videos about rehandling


In this video, I demonstrated how to remove and install the WA handles on Japanese kitchen knives.




www.knivesandstones.com.au





Keep us posted if you go the sulfur route!


----------



## Brian Weekley (Jun 23, 2022)

Sulfur melts at about 240F. Turns red.


----------



## McMan (Jun 23, 2022)

Do you have a link to the sulfur method? I've never heard of--or seen--this and would be interested to read more. Are you certain it was sulfur?
A mix called 'rozzle' (IIRC) was commonly used in old euro knives for the purpose you describe. It was a mix of pine pitch, hide glue, and some other stuff to add body. It was very effective. Alternatively, sometimes you'll see poured pewter or pot metal to hold the tang in the handle. This was common as well.


----------



## McMan (Jun 24, 2022)

Re-read your post. What you're describing sounds like pouring lead.


----------



## mikaloyd (Jun 24, 2022)

McMan said:


> Re-read your post. What you're describing sounds like pouring lead.


Nope Sulfur. the two tings it does have going for it are that it expands when it goes into a sold state after eing molten and that afte going from powdered yellow sulfur to molten devil sulfur it changes from wanting o react with everything to an anti social polynerized clot that has no interest in decaying or oxidizing or anythign else for many years.. Looking at the ness remaining in my knives handle I can vouch for the sufurs general lack of niceness and decorum even in its defeat. Also ive no clue what broke thesulfur bond n this knife but is had a very hard ife


I also read this: 

Theophilus mentioned using sulfur for holding tangs in Divers Arts circa 1120 A.D.

I cannot confirm that though

Im only almost that old LOL


----------



## mikaloyd (Jun 24, 2022)

Ivew found out more about the knife though and it was made just after WWII, So it almost certainly wasnt m,ade originallu with sufur despite what is in there now.

Apparently you could buy these for 2 bucks at one time 



https://i5.walmartimages.com/asr/25703b0c-c74b-460f-85a8-fa01f7a6c0f1.9c4c88745d5a1aa15942de1f5b6d795d.jpeg?odnHeight=612&odnWidth=612&odnBg=FFFFFF




Then inflation hit


----------



## Greasylake (Jun 24, 2022)

Could you post a photo or two? I've never heard of sulfur being used in this way and I'm curious to see what it looks like.


----------

